# Cargo Trailer/Camper



## mat280 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ive pulled a tag along for years. Well those days are over. A few years back I bought a cargo trailer and since have done some modifications to it. I took the 1/4" paneling off the side walls and installed 1 inch foam insulation. I replaced the 1/4" paneling with 1/2". I installed windows on each side. 
The reason for going to the Cargo Trailer is because I always found myself cooking outside anyway and the cargo trailer don't have any water pipes to worry about.

I have a few pictures of the build


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

I've always thought a cargo trailer would be ideal for hauling your 4 wheeler, with some fold down bunks and a generator you could make do quite nicely. Can't wait to see the pics of the finished product.


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

I have thought about doing that. I'd like to have a flip down bed hung by chains or cables so I could lift it up out of the way if needed. That's a good idea.


----------



## mat280 (Dec 6, 2013)

*fold down beds*

here is what I did on the sides. I made brackets so I can fold the beds up when I pull the 4 wheeler in.


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks good to me! Did you put a vent in the top? I'd stick a vent, fan, curtains, and a fold down table too. But that's just me. That is a perfect trout fishing rig or trail rig(if you like to go to the ATV parks and such). Dang now I am going to have to find me one. Ive got a 24 foot camper but I need something small to pull behind my Toyota.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 10, 2013)

Small a/c with Honda generator


----------



## blues brother (Dec 10, 2013)

Good start on the conversion. I have a 24 ft cargo that I have been converting to a competition cook Trailer. I have a 8' back porch that my smokers stay on. The ramp becomes a back deck. The 16' upfront has a fridge, laundry sink, stainless counters, storage cabinets and a bunk area. 
I need to add some windows.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 10, 2013)

Good job on that, looks about perfect for deer camp and such.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 10, 2013)

Some trailer manufacturers build these...  They are NOT cheap.  I believe you will be far ahead when you finish!  I too have thought about building one for hunting.  Small trailer, carry 4 wheeler or gold cart, tree stands and such...   
NO ONE HAS COMMENTED ON THE GON STICKER IN THE PIC?!?!


----------



## mat280 (Dec 21, 2013)

*GON sticker*

I had that GON sticker covering a hole. When I change the paneling out I stuck it up their like you would put things in a time capsule. Maybe some day someone will rebuild my trailer and run accross it.
Its amazing your the only one to notice it


----------



## Bama B (Dec 21, 2013)

Mat 280 it looks pretty bood. Question for you. How tall is the trailer. Would a lifted golf cart with its top fit through the 
back door. I have been thinking of building my own. Its pretty much like a toy hauler right


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 22, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Good start on the conversion. I have a 24 ft cargo that I have been converting to a competition cook Trailer. I have a 8' back porch that my smokers stay on. The ramp becomes a back deck. The 16' upfront has a fridge, laundry sink, stainless counters, storage cabinets and a bunk area.
> I need to add some windows.



I would like to see it. Photos please.


----------



## mat280 (Dec 24, 2013)

*cabinet build*

I modified a bathroom vanity. It was 24 inches deep and 48 inches wide. I took 10 inches off the depth and framed it in. I still have the side doors to install and do a paint job on it. 
Anybody have any suggestions on what color to paint it?


----------



## mat280 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bama B, It is like a toy hauler but much less expensive if you can do the work yourself. I will get the measurement for the door opening. Don't think it will if you have it lifted.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2013)

I like those ideas. We had a pop up for years and only used it for sleeping. We did all of our cooking and activities outside just like tent campers. 
When it comes down to it, you only need a dry place to sleep. We did install a 5,000 btu window unit in our pop up. It worked real good at night and was bearable for a mid day nap.
We eventually upgraded the can-o-pee with a porta-potty.
An awning would be nice. We always had to figure out where to put all of the gear at night to stay dry. Mostly putting it in the truck bed with a camper shell or under the dining canopy.


----------



## walters (Dec 25, 2013)

*nice*

if I was gonna deer hunt I would deffinitly find me a 
heater furnace out of a old camper and put in it, other than that looks good. I have thought about doing me one in the past, I was going to buy a old 5oo dollar camper and gut it. get the ac/ heat etc... just a idea. looks great


----------



## goob (Dec 25, 2013)

I've got a 2.5 gallon electric water heater that would be great in there.


----------



## walters (Dec 26, 2013)

*heres one*

heres one I seen on craigslist, u might could lookat the pictures and get you some ideas
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/rvd/4233128415.html


----------



## thurmongene (Jan 15, 2014)

Genious !


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Where did you get the window and the frame? I just picked up a 6X12 trailer today that I plan on turning it into a camper for me. How did you cut the hole in the side wall for the window? This looks great,great job you did on it!!!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 22, 2014)

Last weekend I picked up a 14 X 7  cargo trailer for 1000.00 in excellent condition with this in mind. I have a blank sheet I can do the way I want it.  Plans are for folding bunks, gear storage,  and carrying two ATVs. Only problem, these things are big and heavy, 2000lbs and 8 1/2 ft wide. 

mat280 where did you get the bed frames for your trailer?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice job, I am impressed. Your Buddy heater will run you out of there I promise. I heat a 22 foot camper with mine running off of a 20# bottle like yours and it works great.


----------



## mat280 (Apr 5, 2014)

7magmike, I work in a machine shop so I was able to make them. I also made the brackets that are mounted to the wall.


----------



## mat280 (Apr 5, 2014)

woodsman69, your right the heater will run you out. I like my set up I don't get cold.


----------

